# Muffin Cakes?



## vidi (Mar 20, 2004)

Ok Im sure Im NOT the first to do this but as Ive been a baker ( no training )less than four months, I'm curious as to what this is really called.

I took my muffin batter and put it in a picnic cake tin ( about 1/4 full ) Then put in Handipak filling and swirled. I then put more batter in until the tin is 1/2 full.

I cover that with strussel ( Heavily ) then put three diagnal lines of filling across the top. And bake.

Lastly, after they're cooled I drizle white frosting in diagnal lines the opposite direction of the filling which has remained on top.

I've been calling them Muffin Cakes and my customers are very happy with them. But Im sure they have a proper name.

Anyone know what that might be?

I will also cover some with sugar crystals. It gives it a pie looking top. Very attractive.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hi Vidi,
What is Handipack filling?


----------



## vidi (Mar 20, 2004)

The fillings I use for danish, coffee cakes, etc come in what our vendor calls Handipaks. Basically, a long plastic bag filled with the filling. I cut the tip of the bag and portion in the much same way a cake decorator decorates a cake with an icing bag. I've even used them with cake decorating tips so add a different look to my cake tops ( though it will only REALLY work with lettering as the filling won't hold shape for anything other than that small piping )

I find the most flavorful handipaks come from Brecht and Ricter( sic? ) Dawn's are ok too, but I prefer B & R's.

Now with the cherry muffin cakes I use Dawn's Bakers Select Cherry Pie Filling for the inner portion and B & R's Cherry Handipaks for the top diagnal lines.

Though the two cherry flavors are somewhat different, I find they mix well together, espcially if I use the Sugar Crystal topping. It gives it a cherry pie flavor with a muffin texture.It's an excellent dessert for 4 to 6 people. Any more than that and the portions would be too small to really enjoy.

But the BEST flavor for this in my opinion is apple cinnamon. Served warm it's absolutely delicious.


----------

